# Entrada de audio para minicadena sin entrada



## Daniss1 (Dic 20, 2009)

Necesito poner una entrada a una minicadena que carece de entrada, pero no quiero poner un transmisor fm, necesito una entrada directa con poco ruido, no se si se puede poner quitando el cd o algo, tampoco quiero usar un cassete con entrada de audio porque lo que quiero es grabar una cinta desde esa entrad.
un saludo


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola, para poder ayudarte tienes que colocar marca y modelo de la minicadena (creo entender que es un equipo de audio de casa) o en su defecto el plano o esquematico de la misma.
Tambien cual va a ser tu fuente de audio que quieres ingresar a la minicadena, como un microfono o bandeja de cd, etc.


saludos


Juan Jose


----------



## Daniss1 (Dic 20, 2009)

Es un sanyo y es un casette portatil tipo a este http://sanai.com.ar/media/catalog/p...a9c230972d/r/a/radiograbador-sanyo-mcd222.jpg
pero no voy a buscar ni esquemas ni nada porque quiero algo sencillo, pense que todos los cds llevaban la misma conexion a la placa de sonido (en dos parecidos que desmonte va la pletina del cd y sale un cable de 5 contactos hacia la placa de sonido.
Si no se puede hacer facil no me interesa, tendre que montar un transmiso r fm, una duda mas, loa mesa que uso tiene salida con impedancia de cd, y la entrada de un radiocassete similar tiene entrada de micro electret y le envia la pequeña corriente de polarizacion, ¿podria esa crriente fastidiarme la mesa??, como puedo adaptarlo?? si consiguiera eso no me haria falta la otra entrada.
un saludo


----------



## Lord Chango (Dic 20, 2009)

Hola Daniss1, te comento lo que hice yo una vez en mi minicomponente, que no tenia salida en línea y necesitaba una: me fijé el nombre del integrado amplificador (es bastante facil de encontrarlo, está atornillado al disipador), busqué la hoja de datos en internet y le conecté unos cablecitos en las patas que correspondian a la salida derecha y a la izquierda, y anduvo joya. En tu caso, tendrias que buscarte cuales son las patas de entrada, y conectar unos cables ahí, con un par de fichas en la otra punta. 
Quizas necesite un par de resistencias para limitar la entrada.

Saludos!


----------



## Daniss1 (Dic 20, 2009)

> Quizas necesite un par de resistencias para limitar la entrada.


¿con eso podria meter entrada de linea a entrada de micro electret?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2009)

Daniss1 dijo:


> ¿con eso podria meter entrada de linea a entrada de micro electret?


Sip, te armas un divisor de tensión con 3 resistencias, algo así:


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 20, 2009)

Lord Chango [B dijo:
			
		

> me fijé el nombre del integrado amplificador[/B] (es bastante facil de encontrarlo, está atornillado al disipador), busqué la hoja de datos en internet y le conecté unos cablecitos en las patas que correspondian a la salida derecha y a la izquierda, y anduvo joya. En tu caso, tendrias que buscarte cuales son las patas de entrada, y conectar unos cables ahí, con un par de fichas en la otra punta.
> Quizas necesite un par de resistencias para limitar la entrada.
> 
> Saludos!


 
Para eso te pedia el modelo o el esquematico.
Pero bueno, ya tienes por donde empezar
suerte y saludos

juan Jose


----------



## Daniss1 (Dic 23, 2009)

Ya lo he abieto y no he encontrado ninguna referencia.
Pero tiene una entrada del cd ry l con su gnd, y otra para la cinta, he probado a conectarlo al del cd, pero solo lo escucho cuando lo pongo en modo cinta y se oye una pequeña distorsion por cada bajo que hay en la musica, es decir, bombos y demas.
Voy a volver a abrirlo y colocarlo en lo de la cinta pero quiero onsejo, ya que esta creo que sirve de salida cuando lee y de entrada cuando graba, si alguien puede aconsejarme como acerlo de esa forma, o como soulcionar el fallo del cd.


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 26, 2010)

Lo he movido y ahora lo tengo en r, l y al gnd de la cinta, ahora va bien, el audio lo tendre que limitar con un par de resistencias (si alguien sabe como hacerlo, por favor que lo diga) pero cuando le pongo a grabar no me graba lo de la entrada.
En el conector tiene ademas una patilla que pone "r-, l-" que creo que son las de grabar pero no tengo ni idea de para que sirven en realidad


----------



## alex_c60 (Ene 27, 2010)

"l" y " r" se suelen ultilizar para designar a _right_ y _left_, que significan izquerda y derecha en ingles, el menos supongo que indicara que sera el negativo.

En cuanto a lo de limitar, creo que calculando la entrada recomendada y lo que realmente entreda i poniendo una resistencia en el positivo, habría suficiente!

Si lo que te contesto es muy obvio, perdona, no te puedo ayudar mas, un saludo!


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 28, 2010)

> l" y " r" se suelen ultilizar para designar a right y left, que significan izquerda y derecha en ingles, el menos supongo que indicara que sera el negativo.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de limitar, creo que calculando la entrada recomendada y lo que realmente entreda i poniendo una resistencia en el positivo, habría suficiente!
> 
> Si lo que te contesto es muy obvio, perdona, no te puedo ayudar mas


Pues el r/l- yo tambien pense que era la masa de r y l pero al tener gnd ya me confunde.
La resistencia como no se cuanto tiene que tener la entrada probare con una de 47k e ire bajando hasta acertar


----------

